# General > General >  Latest on Tesco

## Julia

Just been to the Tesco Question Time at the Nethercliffe Hotel!  It was very interesting indeed and lasted about 90 minutes.

The new store is planned to open here in December and will be looking to employ between 175 - 300 new staff.  The minimum wage being nearly £6 per hour.

There will be a drive-thru car wash and cafe at the new store as well as everything else Tesco usually offer including clothes, electrical items, fresh food deli's etc..  

The store itself will be slightly bigger than the one in Dingwall and will probably be open from 6am - 12 midnight.  

Petrol will cost the same or less as the lowest price within a 3 mile radius.  And the petrol station may well be open 24 hours.

Other items bought instore will be the same price as all other stores.

----------


## mama2

That sounds good to me.  I live in the Thurso area but I have no objections to traveling to Wick to get my shopping, although if Asda get the go ahead in Thurso I will be going there.   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JAWS

So now we know what the hold up was with the Planning Permission. 

Three mile radius? what a strange figure to pick? 
I wonder if any product other than fuel is subject to the same restriction?

----------


## Mr P Cannop

i welcome the new tesco's

----------


## krieve

> Just been to the Tesco Question Time at the Nethercliffe Hotel!  It was very interesting indeed and lasted about 90 minutes.
> 
> The new store is planned to open here in December and will be looking to employ between 175 - 300 new staff.  The minimum wage being nearly £6 per hour.
> 
> There will be a drive-thru car wash and cafe at the new store as well as everything else Tesco usually offer including clothes, electrical items, fresh food deli's etc..  
> 
> The store itself will be slightly bigger than the one in Dingwall and will probably be open from 6am - 12 midnight.  
> 
> Petrol will cost the same or less as the lowest price within a 3 mile radius.  And the petrol station may well be open 24 hours.
> ...


Thanks for that Julia you have just made my day. I had heard that it should be open by december.

----------


## Billy Boy

if its opening in december dont you think they would be started building it by now :Confused:

----------


## krieve

Just think how fast homebase has been built, when did they start was it november?

----------


## knightofeth

Thanks for posting this  :Grin:

----------


## Billy Boy

> Just think how fast homebase has been built, when did they start was it november?


homebase is still not finished and tesco have not even started yet.

----------


## changilass

The 3 mile radius thing is Tesco policy and done within all of their stores, up here it won't make much difference but in cities it has previously led to price wars and some off the smaller garages closing.

----------


## krieve

> homebase is still not finished and tesco have not even started yet.


 Ok smarty pants homebase is nearly finished and as for tesco i know it is not even started yet.

----------


## tommy1979

Bienvénue A Tesco

----------


## Rheghead

If Tesco are going to price their petrol on the basis of a comparison of other garage prices within a 3 mile radius then Wick garage owners will dictate what Tesco's fuel prices will be.  So much for any hope of reasonable petrol prices then.

----------


## Billy Boy

> Ok smarty pants homebase is nearly finished and as for tesco i know it is not even started yet.


Dont get me wrong i would welcome tesco here as i travell to tesco in Inverness every month (as for smarty pants, i wear thongs ) ::   ::

----------


## krieve

> Dont get me wrong i would welcome tesco here as i travell to tesco in Inverness every month (as for smarty pants, i wear thongs )


 I was not referring to you.lol

----------


## Billy Boy

> I was not referring to you.lol


sorry krieve, dont know what i am slevering aboot.. ... what can a say can only think its cos its that time o month. :Embarrassment:

----------


## connieb19

> sorry krieve, dont know what i am slevering aboot.. ... what can a say can only think its cos its that time o month.


IS it full moon time again Sapphire1????? :Confused:   ::

----------


## krieve

> sorry krieve, dont know what i am slevering aboot.. ... what can a say can only think its cos its that time o month.


No need to be sorry sapphire1 lol

----------


## girnigoe

> So now we know what the hold up was with the Planning Permission.



Did I miss something here???

What was the hold up with the planning permission?

----------


## Billy Boy

> IS it full moon time again Sapphire1?????


yeah, think a suffer bad fae full moon fever..... ::   ::

----------


## Geo

> If Tesco are going to price their petrol on the basis of a comparison of other garage prices within a 3 mile radius then Wick garage owners will dictate what Tesco's fuel prices will be.  So much for any hope of reasonable petrol prices then.


Allegedly ASDA have a national pricing policy so if they are definitely opening in Thurso then Tesco "might" have to rethink who they are competing with petrol wise.

----------


## LENSMAN

Seem to remember short ago that they had promotions on, spend so much on food, save so much on petrol, so we may have a loophole after all.

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

> Just been to the Tesco Question Time at the Nethercliffe Hotel!  It was very interesting indeed and lasted about 90 minutes.
> 
> The new store is planned to open here in December and will be looking to employ between 175 - 300 new staff.  The minimum wage being nearly £6 per hour.
> 
> There will be a drive-thru car wash and cafe at the new store as well as everything else Tesco usually offer including clothes, electrical items, fresh food deli's etc..  
> 
> The store itself will be slightly bigger than the one in Dingwall and will probably be open from 6am - 12 midnight.  
> 
> Petrol will cost the same or less as the lowest price within a 3 mile radius.  And the petrol station may well be open 24 hours.
> ...



Roll on Tesco`s I`ll pick up a nice wee job there!!

----------


## scorrie

Some reading for those not sure if Tesco is a good or a bad thing.

http://www.sundayherald.com/54688


http://www.tescopoly.org/

----------


## tommy1979

> Some reading for those not sure if Tesco is a good or a bad thing.
> 
> http://www.sundayherald.com/54688
> 
> 
> http://www.tescopoly.org/


Tesco cant kill Wick.....its been dead for years  ::

----------


## JAWS

> Did I miss something here???
> 
> What was the hold up with the planning permission?


The Highland Council said they were concerned about the possibility of - wait for it, and don't laugh - TRAFFIC CONGESTION! 
Sounds to me that it was more like a question of, "Play ball with us or we will keep you hanging on forever!" 

Don't forget, Tesco were refused planning permission previously in Wick because the site they wanted could cause TRAFFIC CONGESTION. 
They wanted the site now occupied by Lidl, Homebase and Argos who, presumably, will not cause the same traffic problems. 
The difference? Lidl, Homebase and Argos did not have a Petrol Station as part of their Planning Application! 

Unless there is a belief that nobody would want to shop a Lidl, Homebase or Argos in order to prevent TRAFFIC CONGESTION.

----------


## Fran

It's great to hear about the Tesco meeting held in the Nethercliffe hotel, if I had known about this i would have attended. The question is, have they got planning permission yet, i dont think so. there is no sign on the land at the airport saying the land has been aquired for building by Tesco. also there has been no publication anywhere that planning permission has been granted.
Until I see something definite about the planning consent, I cant believe it, but i hope and pray it is true. ::

----------


## Mr P Cannop

i welcome all the new shops

----------


## ice box

> Tesco cant kill Wick.....its been dead for years


So true all it can do is bring back life  :Smile:

----------


## ice box

> homebase is still not finished and tesco have not even started yet.


home base is finished it just the signs and fitting to be done and some snagging and it wont take 9 months to build tesco .

----------


## footie chick

> i welcome all the new shops


Totally agree cant wait! Will be going to Wick every week for my shopping.  prefer the Coop, Lidl, DE and Woolies in Wick than the Thurso ones. Just a shame i cant get Johnny Polsons pies any more! They were the best

----------


## Julia

> Seem to remember short ago that they had promotions on, spend so much on food, save so much on petrol, so we may have a loophole after all.


The chap from Tesco did say that depending on your spend in store petrol discounts would be offered, i.e. spend £50 on shopping and save 5p per litre of fuel.

He also said that a new store had just opened in Huntly which only took 10 weeks to build from start to finish!

----------


## Billy Boy

> home base is finished it just the signs and fitting to be done and some snagging and it wont take 9 months to build tesco .


maybe so ice box but they still not got permision yet so how can they say it will be ready by december have they got a crystal ball or have you got one! ::

----------


## jay

have they even applied yet? couldn't see anything on the council website last time I looked

----------


## COACHMAN

TESCO HAVE JUST OPENED A STORE IN HUNTLY AND THERE PETROL AND DIESEL IS ONLY ONE TENTH OF A PENNY CHEAPER THAN THE LOCAL GARAGE. ::  
YOU ONLY GET THE CHEAP FUEL FROM TESCO WHEN YOU HAVE ANOTHER MAJOR SUPERMARKET IN THE SAME LOCAL AREA.
EG INVERNESS /ELGIN /ABERDEEN.
OBAN WHICH IS ABOUT THE SAME SIZE OF TOWN AS WICK HAS A TESCO AGAIN THE PRICE IS ONLY ABOUT A TENTH LOWER OR THE SAME AS THE LOCAL FILLING STATIONS. ::

----------


## porshiepoo

Never thought I'd say it (or at least admit to it on here lol) But.... Roll on Tesco.
Can't wait, it's just what we need up here. I love the 2 hour trip to Inverness but all the same it'll be great to not have to go there unless it's for something special.

I've probably missed it on other threads but what exactly is going on the site next to lidl's? I know Homebase is and Argos and I think New Look but theres more units there so does anyone else know?

----------


## JimH

> So now we know what the hold up was with the Planning Permission. 
> 
> Three mile radius? what a strange figure to pick? 
> I wonder if any product other than fuel is subject to the same restriction?


The 3 mile figure is the normal one applied throughout the UK.

----------


## JAWS

> The 3 mile figure is the normal one applied throughout the UK.


That will do for me. I'll put my paranoia away on the three mile limit!  ::

----------


## ice box

> maybe so ice box but they still not got permision yet so how can they say it will be ready by december have they got a crystal ball or have you got one!


Wish i had one make my life a lot better but alot can happen in 8 months 

yes  they can rattle that building up in no time . ::

----------


## jay

> Never thought I'd say it (or at least admit to it on here lol) But.... Roll on Tesco.
> Can't wait, it's just what we need up here. I love the 2 hour trip to Inverness but all the same it'll be great to not have to go there unless it's for something special.
> 
> I've probably missed it on other threads but what exactly is going on the site next to lidl's? I know Homebase is and Argos and I think New Look but theres more units there so does anyone else know?


superdrug and the Edinburgh Woollen mill

----------


## Countryman

Tesco will operate with Wick petrol Cartel so no change the motorist will still pay highest rates in the North.

----------


## Mad Martigan

> Tesco will operate with Wick petrol Cartel so no change the motorist will still pay highest rates in the North.


OK so Tesco offer to match local fuel prices in a 3 mile area.
Then Tesco are offer 5p per litre of fuel prices for a 50p shopping spend.
Can the locals compete with this or do they then lower prices? 
I feel this will Drive down local prices in the long term.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

The standard of living in Caithness is one of the best in the whole of the UK. So I wouldn't gripe about the petrol cost too much. Then again I don't drive.

----------


## bagpuss

Congestion fears may be down to the fact that not only the road in- but also local roads around it may be affected.

What about the folk who live on George Street? They park on the street at present- and if Tesco and a whole load of other shops move in out the Castletown road, they'll not be too happy.

Personally- I'd like to see not only Tesco and Asda, but also M&S, Sainsbury, Waitrose and Europa move in to the area.  They'll bring with them cheap school uniform items and an extended range of foodstuffs. And while we're at it, I'd also like Monsoon, Accessorize, Debenhams, Jaegar and CC.  

But then I'm an optimist.

----------


## bagpuss

And if all those nice shops moved in, no-one wpould need to go south on shopping trips ever again- and look at all the petrol we'll save

----------


## Squares

I heard Tesco excutives were "Head Hunting" in Somerfield Wick last week  & were offering BIG money for dept managers.

----------


## Niafo_1999

Hurray !! Cannae wait ..Bring it on..

----------


## davem

My beloved says what about Next, La Sensa and Primark!

----------


## Julia

> My beloved says what about Next, La Sensa and Primark!


Primark would be sssoooooooo welcome here by me!  Aren't they opening soon in Inverness?

----------


## nancypotter45

> Primark would be sssoooooooo welcome here by me!  Aren't they opening soon in Inverness?


Yes Aug/Sept time.  I heard that Peacocks (supposed to be scottish equivalent to Primark is opening in units up beside Argos) don't know what truth is in it.

----------


## Fran

so much is being said about Tesco opening in december etc, but as i said before they still haven't got planning permission yet and that explains why there is no sign on the land at the airport saying "land aquired for Tesco". In the groat today it states that Tesco's planning application will be considered at the next meeting at the end of this month.
i think all us Orgers, along with family and friends, should attend this meeting and make it clear we want Tesco, and make sure the Planning Committee dont turn Tesco down again.

----------


## Lucy

As Bagupuss said the congestion may cause a problem.  But was something similar not said about the siting of Lidls a few years back.  I live in George st but thankfully i have a driveway.  i'm fully expecting the road to get a lot busier to start with and then hopefully settle down as folk get used to the fact that they have longer hours to shop.  Since its going to be close to where i live maybe i could just "borrow" one of their trolleys and walk to and fro with my shopping instead of taking the car.

----------


## meandhim

Wish people would stop going on about the petrol prices as its coming across if they arent going to be X amount cheaper than the local filling stations, we just dont want tescos to be here, or the flip side, if they are going to be cheaper then they are going to put X amount of filling stations out of business.

Just seems to me you cant please everyone all of the time, surely its going to be up to the smaller stations to at least TRY to match the lowest fuel in the county, or are they annoyed their little cartel is going to be broken up...?? (always amazes me how the fuel is practically the same price at ALL the local stations and goes up/down at the same time, I mean we are talking minutes here...............!!)

 I'm sure Tescos will have the same kind of logistical problems getting the fuel here as the others do, and arent going to lose precious pennies in profit by seriously undercutting their closest rivals, that would be just silly.

As to 'congestion' in George Street, do the council not realise how many cars actually go that way anyway, heading out of the town in the morning to places like Dounreay/Manpower etc, its like a fine Convoy!!

((And pardon me for pointing it out, but no complaints from the council when the big pipes and towheads are going through Wick to Rockwater, causing serious disruption to lots of businesses (electricity being cut off etc) and loads of homes, in George Street and other places.........))

To be honest, I think the council are just trying to make it as difficult as possible for Tescos to be here, to come to a town which is dying on its feet, and in serious need of a lot of money spent on it.  (Music Shop closing... .another one bites the dust....) I know its slightly out of town, but can they not see the bigger picture, or is it just all of us minions paying our council tax that can??

At the moment (and this is just my opinion!), I think we are the only area in the whole of the UK that is waiting for news that either oil is found close by, or the local defunct nuclear reactor is going to start producing Nuclear power again.  I'm not going to go into an argument about the politics or safety of it all, but I know a lot of us are secretly hoping something big is going to happen, lets be honest, Wick needs it, and it sure would bale the local council out of the cr*p its got itself, and Wick, into.

----------


## tillygirl

If Asda gets the go ahead, I see no reason why Tesco shouldn't. That would be a breach of competition rules surely? And the Council could find itself in very hot water if Tesco decided to appeal. If Asda gets PP, Tesco will too.

----------


## bagpuss

I'd seriously like an M&S food store- they do these in England so why not have one locally.  Oh and please, please please a Next and a Monsoon- or at the least Outfit- the Arcadia clothes stores under one roof- and while we're at it a book shop- Borders, Dillons or Waterstones with a coffee shop inside- our local book shop seems to have turned itself into a gift shop. And how about IKEA?

However, the Tesco/Asda if they do arrive will bring school uniform basics with them. parents- put pressure on the councillors and make sure they pass the planning permission- the kids will look soooo much smarter and you'll save a fortune on 'cool stuff' and if Primark arrives that 'll be cheap too.

On the Argos front- remember that while some stuff is good- that Comet do the electrical stuff cheaper and that the jewellery is Chavish bling

----------


## ~~Tides~~

> OK so Tesco offer to match local fuel prices in a 3 mile area.
> Then Tesco are offer 5p per litre of fuel prices for a 50p shopping spend.
> Can the locals compete with this or do they then lower prices? 
> I feel this will Drive down local prices in the long term.


I've said this sooo many times before so might as well say it once more:

If the local filling stations only have (around) 5p on a litre how can they compete with that??? Answers on a postcard please.

Prices wont be driven down, the long established companies that have served Caithness for collectively hundreds of years will be driven out of business, thus canceling the Tesco jobs argument.

----------


## 2little2late

> I'd seriously like an M&S food store- they do these in England so why not have one locally.  Oh and please, please please a Next and a Monsoon- or at the least Outfit- the Arcadia clothes stores under one roof- and while we're at it a book shop- Borders, Dillons or Waterstones with a coffee shop inside- our local book shop seems to have turned itself into a gift shop. And how about IKEA?
> 
> However, the Tesco/Asda if they do arrive will bring school uniform basics with them. parents- put pressure on the councillors and make sure they pass the planning permission- the kids will look soooo much smarter and you'll save a fortune on 'cool stuff' and if Primark arrives that 'll be cheap too.
> 
> On the Argos front- remember that while some stuff is good- that Comet do the electrical stuff cheaper and that the jewellery is Chavish bling


Who knows? The retail park could be the start of better things to come.

----------


## bingo1

I agree 100% I would love all the advatages that the cities have then we wouldnt need to pay a fortune for things in the local shops. The clothes shops in caithness in my opinion take full advantage and charge very expensive prices. I go to Inverness with my money now i get alot more for it thats for sure.

----------


## JimH

> I've said this sooo many times before so might as well say it once more:
> 
> If the local filling stations only have (around) 5p on a litre how can they compete with that??? Answers on a postcard please.
> 
> Prices wont be driven down, the long established companies that have served Caithness for collectively hundreds of years will be driven out of business, thus canceling the Tesco jobs argument.


The whole world is changing - for better or worse - and will continue to change. At last Caithness is having a little help with the odd supermarket, God knows, we deserve better than is often offered.
Fuel: the difference between what I would pay at Stirling, and what I pay here cannot possibly be justified. 
Those that rub their hands and say "Oh dear, those dreadful superstores are coming, what are we going to do" and those who say "So what, lets see how we can adopt and fight for our customers" will be the difference between business or bust.
Loyalty will be given when it is warranted.
Instead of whinging about it - it's going to happen anyway - and it will make a difference - lets enjoy it along with the independent who wants our business.

----------


## AR

> The whole world is changing - for better or worse - and will continue to change. At last Caithness is having a little help with the odd supermarket, God knows, we deserve better than is often offered.
> Fuel: the difference between what I would pay at Stirling, and what I pay here cannot possibly be justified. 
> Those that rub their hands and say "Oh dear, those dreadful superstores are coming, what are we going to do" and those who say "So what, lets see how we can adopt and fight for our customers" will be the difference between business or bust.
> Loyalty will be given when it is warranted.
> Instead of whinging about it - it's going to happen anyway - and it will make a difference - lets enjoy it along with the independent who wants our business.


Have you seen the state of the Dingwall area reacently? empty shops and filling stations all over the place.I hope that sort of improvement does not happen to Wick.Although it has started, george mackays butchers, music shop going etc.We do deserve better and i hope we dont get te Dingwall better.
When everyone is complaining about a few expensive things, why does no one ever mention the reasonable house and insurance costs?

----------


## Stargazer

Are the butcher and Music Shop closing because of Tesco?

----------


## footie chick

The shops in Wick that give a good service without ripping you off will survive because of the personal touch, which I prefer when shopping. Tescos will be great for grocery shopping and some clothes but if you need a watch battery you will go to a jewellery shop if you need your kids feet measured for size you will go to a shoe shop.  Wick will be busier I think because more people will go shopping there including down the street for all the things Tesco cant provide.

----------


## Stargazer

I think you are right. Some shops might suffer but if people stay in the north to shop more money will stay in the local area leading to growth. And Tesco would like to thinl theya are the cheapest but not all the time. Muller light yoghurts last weekend in Tesco £1.80 for 5 but in Frasers in Thurso £1 for 5.

----------


## Dali

> Have you seen the state of the Dingwall area reacently? empty shops and filling stations all over the place.I hope that sort of improvement does not happen to Wick.Although it has started, george mackays butchers, music shop going etc.We do deserve better and i hope we dont get te Dingwall better.
> When everyone is complaining about a few expensive things, why does no one ever mention the reasonable house and insurance costs?


I think you will find that online retailers have helped close the music shop .
 Otherwise why did woolies not kill the music store ?
The only real affect tesco will have is against somerfield and coop. Other than food everything else clothes electrical goods toys can all be bought online cheaper and delivered to your door. This is more like what will kill the smaller shops and has been doing for ages .
 The only thing that kills small shops is not Tesco,asda or homebase. It is the customer if you stop shopping there then you kill the smaller shops it is your choice. 
Tesco and the others do not force anyone to shop there just continue to pay more for less with early closing times and half days and dinner hour clossing. The plight of the small retailer is in your hands and nobody elses.
 I tho am off to Tescos  :Smile:

----------


## footie chick

Tesco and the others do not force anyone to shop there just continue to pay more for less with early closing times and half days and dinner hour clossing. The plight of the small retailer is in your hands and nobody elses.
I tho am off to Tescos  :Smile: [/quote]

Well said

----------


## bagpuss

Retailers can only sell what people want to buy. I admit to buying books and CD's online- I am only now getting to grips with downloading music- but that was mainly because I like music that isn't in the Radio 1 dance charts (woolies) or the country music stuff the Music shop had. If there was a big bookshop with books and a coffee shop, in town I'd be forever broke.

I was in Superdrug today- so was half of Caithness. We might not need lots of shampoo, scent and makeup, but it's new and its a novelty.  it won't hit the local pharmacists- after all their main business is prescription drugs- and Superdrug don't do the 'semi prescription' stuff like drowsy anti histamine. It will hit the likes of Semichem and Christies though- not local retailers although local folk work there. And do we need 2 more empty shops in High Street? That's what we should be worrying about- killing the town centre.  Good retailers who offer decent service shouldn't suffer- but they will if there is no passing trade. the European market actually brought people into the town centre. Yes they took money out of the town- but on that day, the shops did very well indeed- lots of oincoming passing trade.

----------


## sids

Harrolds' the butcher in High St sell exceptionally good beef at fair prices.  Their  haggis and puddings are just great.   I believe their shop will survive for those reasons.

I have no conscience, however and will shop at the big chains when it suits me.  If Tesco sell good stuff at the right price, I'd be a fool not to grab it.

----------


## ~~Tides~~

Very sweeping statements. Ecconomics, business expert? Degree in town planning? Could be wrong but I think I detect some armchair experts. 
So the article in the Courier about the closure of the Music Shops didnt once mention either the words 'Tesco' or 'Superstore' at least once? Do you not think, like any good business man George Mackay would have seen what was comming further down the line and decided to get out and protect his investment while he could? Have you spoke or interviewed this particular inividual to arrive at your conclusions?
I think the people of Wick should mabey pop into Dingwall next time on the A9 Tecsotown Road and then make up their minds. Go on, I challenge you. Meanwhile I really dont look forward to having to make a 200 mile round trip to buy a plectrum.

----------


## Dali

> Very sweeping statements. Ecconomics, business expert? Degree in town planning? Could be wrong but I think I detect some armchair experts. 
> So the article in the Courier about the closure of the Music Shops didnt once mention either the words 'Tesco' or 'Superstore' at least once? Do you not think, like any good business man George Mackay would have seen what was comming further down the line and decided to get out and protect his investment while he could? Have you spoke or interviewed this particular inividual to arrive at your conclusions?
> I think the people of Wick should mabey pop into Dingwall next time on the A9 Tecsotown Road and then make up their minds. Go on, I challenge you. Meanwhile I really dont look forward to having to make a 200 mile round trip to buy a plectrum.


As i have said above if you dont want shops to close then use them . I doubt very much all the shops in dingwall closed because of the Tesco being built.
Did they not already have a smaller Tesco before this?
Even if they didnt, not really far for them all to go to inverness.
You will find that the internet has alot to do with the closing of most shops these days .Cheaper prices and faster delivery . Will save you a 200 mile round trip to buy a plectrum if you order over the net and get it delivered.

So why are you telling us to go look at Dingwall for ? Are you arriving at the conclusion that the Tesco there had something to do with this. Or have you spoke to all the shop owners ?

Does woolworths not sell music cheaper than the music shop already ? Tescos does not sell instruments or any other items the music shop sells other than cds.

----------


## krieve

> As i have said above if you dont want shops to close then use them . I doubt very much all the shops in dingwall closed because of the Tesco being built.
> Did they not already have a smaller Tesco before this?
> Even if they didnt, not really far for them all to go to inverness.
> You will find that the internet has alot to do with the closing of most shops these days .Cheaper prices and faster delivery . Will save you a 200 mile round trip to buy a plectrum if you order over the net and get it delivered.
> 
> So why are you telling us to go look at Dingwall for ? Are you arriving at the conclusion that the Tesco there had something to do with this. Or have you spoke to all the shop owners ?
> 
> Does woolworths not sell music cheaper than the music shop already ? Tescos does not sell instruments or any other items the music shop sells other than cds.


well said .

----------


## peter macdonald

having read posts such as Tides on frequent occasions  it has begun to rile me that certain individuals on this forum assume that Wick people are incapable of exercising their rights as consumers For example if they want to buy their beef in Harrolds as against Tesco then they will do (I will) but if they want to buy petrol  or any other commodity for which Tesco can give better value then so be it..
its like the local business man who told me that he cut his energy bill by using a company from England (not S and SE) He was delighted but when I said this company has no local employees his reply was " Who cares"  
 Tough world we live in (and that is defineatly not my choice!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

----------

